# Anyone want to have a guess? UPDATE PAGE 3 :)



## x Zaly x

Hey all, just for fun would anyone like to have a guess what baby is? This was the 13 week scan xx


----------



## 3 girlies

I think boy x


----------



## x Zaly x

Any other guesses? X


----------



## Wish85

Girl


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessing boyfor you :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Boy


----------



## boobee

I think boy &#128153;


----------



## x Zaly x

Thanks for the guesses ladies, I'm really excited to find out! Four weeks.. it's dragging lol x


----------



## serina

How do u post. Pics?


----------



## x Zaly x

serina said:


> How do u post. Pics?

New thread, click the little paper clip and upload a pic to your attachments x


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Boy :)


----------



## x Zaly x

Hey again, scan is exactly a week today and I'm going mad wondering what this bub is lol. Anymore guesses welcome x


----------



## x Zaly x

Here's a different pic from the 13 week scan if it helps x


----------



## mummy2_1

:blue:


----------



## mara16jade

Girl!


----------



## x Zaly x

Bumping this as it's my scan tomorrow!! Super excited! Would love more of your guesses, I will update tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for tomorrow :)


----------



## x Zaly x

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck for tomorrow :)

Thank you :) x


----------



## kat132

looks like a girl to me. All the best for tomorrow. x


----------



## x Zaly x

kat132 said:


> looks like a girl to me. All the best for tomorrow. x

Thanks :D x


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm torn leaning girl


----------



## 6lilpigs

Good luck today! 2nd pic looks like by stacking to me still :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Good luck for scan :) I still stick with boy.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Zaly: OMG how are you hun? I am thinking boy for you! <3


----------



## x Zaly x

Thanks a lot ladies, scan in an hour 1/2! So excited!! Will be sure to update asap :) x


----------



## x Zaly x

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Zaly: OMG how are you hun? I am thinking boy for you! <3

Oh hey lovely!! I'm good thanks how are you? Thanks for the guess and congrats on number 3 :D x


----------



## x Zaly x

And it's a...................BOY!!! :blue: :happydance:


----------



## kittykat7210

x Zaly x said:


> View attachment 985561
> 
> 
> And it's a...................BOY!!! :blue: :happydance:

Congrats honey!!!


----------



## Lrowbie

Girl!


----------



## Lrowbie

Girl!


----------



## Wish85

Woohoo congrats on your blue bundle xx


----------



## MommyPrice

I'm thinking pink ;) 

EDIT - Oops! Didn't see that it was updated to a boy - congratulations!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats on your boy!


----------

